# Almond Pollination Broker



## hystad (Jan 14, 2011)

Does anyone know a broker that will handle smaller quantities (20-200 hives)? I plan on expanding this year and would like to find somebody new for next year. I live in the valley so I don't need any extra services just a place to put them.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I hope you don't mind the question; but why do you want to pay a broker?
Seems like if you are surrounded by potential customers a broker would be an unnecissary expense.
If I were you I would just go visit your neighboring growers and strike up a friendly conversation and tell them what you want to do.
If they don't need your bees, I'll bet they know someone that might.


----------



## hystad (Jan 14, 2011)

It is easier and it really doesn't cost much. The broker I have been talking to charged $3 a hive. I have a full time job (other then beekeeping) and can't really go looking for a grower who may or may not live by the orchard. I don't really want to post an ad on criagslist.

I called the broker in November and they told me that they shouldn't have any problem finding something for me. I called last week and they had forgotten about me. I know I'm small but it's still $3000-$4000.


----------



## hystad (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the offer. I was able to find another broker that will place my hives a little closer to home. Costs 11% but they were able to get a higher price for me at $145.


----------

